# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Comment faire une critique d'un livre ?

## afrikha

tout est dans la question.Faut-il envoyer la critique par mp  un responsable ?

----------


## Fiquet

Forum "Evolution du club" -> http://www.developpez.net/forums/showthread.php?t=12505
 :;):

----------


## afrikha

merci beaucoup  ::):

----------

